# Domane 4.5 Disc Build



## TrpDSgt (Jun 27, 2015)

I have came across a Domane 4.5 Disc frame and will be building it myself. I have a set of Bontrager Rhythm Elite wheels that I have been holding onto for spares for my 29er. Is there any reason that I couldn't use these with the Domane frame? I have looked at them online and the main difference I see vs. the Affinity Comp (which comes on the Domane 4.5 normally) is the rim width. The weight is very close also. I weigh about 260, so I would need a heavier duty wheelset anyway. If the rim width is an issue, I'm thinking I could just buy a more narrow rim and re-lace them. Is my thinking incorrect?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

How wide are the rims? Personally, I wouldn't put new rims on if they were too wide I'd sell them and buy something that would fit.


----------



## TrpDSgt (Jun 27, 2015)

28mm outer and 22.5 inner width.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have rims that are 24mm outside and have 11mm on either side front, 14mm either side rear at the brake track so you should have the width to run those rims provided your tires clear and assuming the fork and seat stay width at the rim is the same for rim and disc Domane frames.


----------

